
Show HN: Real-Time Hacker News Mirror on Reddit - mcovalt
https://www.reddit.com/r/h_n/
======
mcovalt
Source code of the bot here:
[https://github.com/mcovalt/HN_bot](https://github.com/mcovalt/HN_bot)

